# Boardies fangen besser! - Die Quantum Raubfischfänge rocken



## Jason (1. September 2020)

Selbstverständlich würde sich das für den Friedfischbereich lohnen . Die Schleie ist z. B. sehr fotogen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (1. September 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich würde sich das für den Friedfischbereich lohnen . Die Schleie ist z. B. sehr fotogen.


Selbst ne olle Grundel ist schön


----------



## Thomas. (1. September 2020)

mal ein schnelles Foto im Kescher ist ja ok mache ich manchmal auch, aber diese Poserbilder sind na ja einfach zum …..,schade ist in meinen Augen nur das es hier noch forciert wird, aber jeder wie er will


----------



## Seele (1. September 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> mal ein schnelles Foto im Kescher ist ja ok mache ich manchmal auch, aber diese Poserbilder sind na ja einfach zum …..,schade ist in meinen Augen nur das es hier noch forciert wird, aber jeder wie er will



Solang der Fisch waidgerecht getötet wurde ist das ok und davon gehen ich bei den Bildern aus. Der Rest stammt sonst vermutlich aus dem Ausland, da ist das erlaubt und die Fische werden nach einem kurzen Foto sofort zurück gesetzt.


----------



## Andal (1. September 2020)

1. Es gibt keinen wirklich hässlichen Fisch.
2. Wenn jemand das Talent für gute Fotos hat, lichtet er alles so ab, dass es remarkable pictures gibt.
3. Bilder beleben immer ein Forum!

4. Jede solche Aktion ist unbedingt zu begrüßen!!!


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> *1. Es gibt keinen wirklich hässlichen Fisch.*
> .......



Nunja , ich will mal so sagen 

Karneval ging *ich* mal als Fi...  und die Mädels guckten etwa so


----------



## Andal (1. September 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nunja , ich will mal so sagen
> 
> Karneval ging *ich* mal als Fi...  und die Mädels guckten etwa so


Vielleicht hättest du etwas an der Außenwirkung arbeiten sollen. So als Hering... in ein Blatt Papier gewickelt, den Schwanz raushängen lassen und streng riechen... nicht immer und überall beliebt.


----------



## Kochtopf (1. September 2020)

Bei den Bildern hat eindeutig Kollege @Dennis Knoll  gewonnen, aufgrund seines Arcturus Shirts (war da überhaupt ein Fisch auf dem Bild?)


----------



## fishhawk (1. September 2020)

Hallo,



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei den Bildern hat eindeutig Kollege @Dennis Knoll gewonnen, aufgrund seines Arcturus Shirts



Na dann:  game over


----------



## Kochtopf (1. September 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nunja , ich will mal so sagen
> 
> Karneval ging *ich* mal als Fi...  und die Mädels guckten etwa so


Möglicherweise lag das ja nicht am Fischteil  XD


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. September 2020)

Als Raubfischangler würde ich mich freuen, auch mal die "andere Seite" abgelichtet zu sehen


----------



## Jason (1. September 2020)

Also wenn ich maaaaaal ne Schleie fange, würde ich sie euch gerne zeigen.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (2. September 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> mal ein schnelles Foto im Kescher ist ja ok mache ich manchmal auch, aber diese Poserbilder sind na ja einfach zum …..,schade ist in meinen Augen nur das es hier noch forciert wird, aber jeder wie er will


Fällt es eigentlich noch unter die Meinungsfreiheit seine Moral mal eben so über die der anderen zu erheben, Ihnen Tierquälerei zu unterstellen, die Photos als Poserbilder abzuwerten und die Leistung der Anderen zum...(kotzen?) zu finden  oder ist das schon Hatespeech ? Bereichere uns doch bitte mit einem deiner Kescherphotos und zeig uns wie man es richtig macht anstelle uns nur zu belehren dass du es besser machst


----------



## Bilch (2. September 2020)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Fällt es eigentlich noch unter die Meinungsfreiheit seine Moral mal eben so über die der anderen zu erheben, Ihnen Tierquälerei zu unterstellen, die Photos als Poserbilder abzuwerten und die Leistung der Anderen zum...(kotzen?) zu finden  oder ist das schon Hatespeech ? Bereichere uns doch bitte mit einem deiner Kescherphotos und zeig uns wie man es richtig macht anstelle uns nur zu belehren dass du es besser machst


Hier ist nicht die richtige Stelle für diese Debatte, aber wenn Du Dir die so manche Fangfotos, vor allem aber die YT Videos, kritisch ansiehst, dann kannst du wahrscheinlich verstehen, warum @Thomas. die oberen Zeilen geschrieben hat.


----------



## Kochtopf (2. September 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Hier ist nicht die richtige Stelle für diese Debatte, aber wenn Du Dir die so manche Fangfotos, vor allem aber die YT Videos, kritisch ansiehst, dann kannst du wahrscheinlich verstehen, warum @Thomas. die oberen Zeilen geschrieben hat.


#isso 
Ich stehe auch überhaupt nicht auf Setzkescherbilder etc., aber die gehören wohl zur angleichen Brauchtumspflege


----------



## Bastardmakrele (2. September 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Hier ist nicht die richtige Stelle für diese Debatte, aber wenn Du Dir die so manche Fangfotos, vor allem aber die YT Videos, kritisch ansiehst, dann kannst du wahrscheinlich verstehen, warum @Thomas. die oberen Zeilen geschrieben hat.



Hallo Bilch, es liegt mir fern zu debattieren, Inhaltlich sind wir vermutlich alle auf dem gelichen Standpunkt unnötiges Leid zu verhindern, obgleich man in der Erreichung dieses unterschiedlicher Auffassungen sein kann.  Ich söre mich lediglich am Umgang


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. September 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Möglicherweise lag das ja nicht am Fischteil  XD


----------



## Thomas. (2. September 2020)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Ihnen Tierquälerei zu unterstellen


wo bitte habe ich dieses getan.


Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Fällt es eigentlich noch unter die Meinungsfreiheit seine Moral mal eben so über die der anderen zu erheben


meine Meinung, und ich bin der letzte der sich über andere erheben würde


Franken Fisch schrieb:


> oder ist das schon Hatespeech ?


ich musste Googlen, ist es das was du gerade mit mir versuchst ?


Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Bereichere uns doch bitte mit einem deiner Kescherphotos und zeig uns wie man es richtig macht anstelle uns nur zu belehren dass du es besser machst


zwei sind im Ünkel, und ich habe keine Ahnung ob ich es besser gemacht habe.


Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich stehe auch überhaupt nicht auf Setzkescherbilder


ich auch nicht, besitze aber auch keinen Setzkescher


Bilch schrieb:


> Hier ist nicht die richtige Stelle für diese Debatte, aber wenn Du Dir die so manche Fangfotos, vor allem aber die YT Videos, kritisch ansiehst, dann kannst du wahrscheinlich verstehen, warum @Thomas. die oberen Zeilen geschrieben hat.


ich weder auf keinen fall debattieren, ist jedem selbst überlassen was er tut, soll sich aber auch im nachhinein keiner beschweren wenn auf Grund von irgend welchen Bildchen oder Videos den einen oder anderen "Tierschützer" mit diesen dann wieder Munition gibt.
so das wars für mich, gehe jetzt fischen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. September 2020)

Sechs Zitate in einer Antwort und dann schreiben, man würde nicht debattieren! Hatte ich so bis jetzt auch noch nie gesehen... 
Redet Euch hier nicht zu heiß zum Thema Tierschützer etc. Ist doch öde und es gibt bessere Threads dafür! Schickt lieber paar Fangbilder (auch im Kescher)...


----------



## nostradamus (2. September 2020)

Hi,
ich finde ein Fotowettbewerb bzw. Fangmeldungen auch bei Friedfischen gut, allerdings sollte man sichevent. die  C&R Problematik durch den Kopfmgehen lassen.

gruß


----------



## Bilch (2. September 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Redet Euch hier nicht zu heiß zum Thema Tierschützer etc. Ist doch öde und es gibt bessere Threads dafür! Schickt lieber paar Fangbilder (auch im Kescher)...


Ein guter Schlußsatz zu diesem Meinungsaustausch ...


----------



## Kochtopf (2. September 2020)

Man muss doch nicht immer gleich so giftig einsteigen, Jungs...

@Topic (aus dem letzten Jahr und hinlänglich bekannt in Funk und Ükel aber ich mag es einfach)


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. September 2020)

Für mich hat das Teilen und ansehen der Fangfotos im Forum einen der höchsten Werte, weshalb dieser Thread auch mein meistbesuchter ist.
Zusammen mit ein paar Sätzen zur Story, wundervoll 

Ich gehe angeln, weil ich am Wasser eine *schöne Zeit* habe, *spannende Abenteuer* erlebe, den Ausgleich zum Alltag habe und um *Erinnerungen* davon zu behalten. Und diese Erinnerungen behält man am besten, wenn man ein Foto oder gar ein Video davon hat. Und was gibt es schöneres als von diesen *wundervollen Erinnerungen* noch nach Jahren etwas zu haben?

Und da geht es nicht nur um meine eigenen Erfahrungen. Ich liebe es auch, wenn jemand voller Begeisterung von seinen Erfahrungen erzählt. Ich freue mich dann für diesen Fänger mit und lasse mich auch gerne im positiven Sinne anstecken. Das ist doch was wundervolles? 
Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, wieso es immer wieder Leute gibt, die ungefragt ihre negative Meinung anderen aufdrängen müssen und sich über andere stellen, als wäre man das Maß der Dinge. In dem Falle einfach Mal überlegen, ob der eigene Beitrag wirklich hilfreich ist oder man selbst es ist, der vielleicht die Dinge falsch sieht... vor allem, wenn alle anderen einen positiven Gewinn daraus ziehen.

Und um auf die Eingangsfrage zurückzukommen: Ja, definitiv. Es fehlt ein passender Thread für alle anderen Fische. Am besten wäre sogar ein allgemeiner Thread für diverse Fische, weil ich mir die Fänge und Fanggeschichten der anderen gerne anschaue und lese. Ganz egal ob Raubfisch, Karpfen, Friedfisch oder vielleicht sogar für uns exotische Fische aus dem Meer oder anderer Länder.




fishhawk schrieb:


> Na dann:  game over


Finde ich geil, hier ein paar Leute mit dem Musikgeschmack zu treffen. Game Over gehört übrigens mit zu meinen liebsten Liedern der Band und ein großartiges Comeback war das letzte Album.


----------



## Kochtopf (2. September 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Finde ich geil, hier ein paar Leute mit dem Musikgeschmack zu treffen. Game Over gehört übrigens mit zu meinen liebsten Liedern der Band und ein großartiges Comeback war das letzte Album.


Ich finde Black Metal, Naturmystik und angeln haben eine relativ große Schnittmenge, also haben diese Schnittmenge auch die Anhänger, der Rest hängt von der subjektiven Krachtoleranz des einzelnen ab


----------



## Andal (2. September 2020)

Selbst ein Köderfischlein an der 3 m Billo Stippe kann ein prachtvolles Bild abgeben - wenn man fotografieren kann. Ich nehme mich da ganz bewußt aus, denn künstlerische Talente wurden mir garantiert keine mitgegeben.


----------



## jkc (2. September 2020)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es niemand weiß, aber ein Karpfenfängetread gibt es bereits.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. September 2020)

Ich finde es einfach arm wenn wir uns von den Tierschützern unterdrücken lassen und noch schlimmer wenn Leute aus eigenen Reihen deren Meinung vertreten solange alles weidgerecht läuft und meinen das ein schöner Friedfisch nicht ein tolles Foto verdient... Es gibt doch leidenschaftliche Friedfischangler die ihre Rotfedern und andere Arten etc. ganz toll finden sowie Raubfischangler ihre Räuber...


----------



## Minimax (2. September 2020)

@Christian.Siegler   Auch wenn viele von uns Ükels häufig und beiläufig, eben um den schönen Bericht abzurunden ohnehin herrliche Fangbilder von Friedfischen einstellen, wäre ein "Friedfisch-Fsngbildthread' doch eine schöne Idee. Ich glaube auch, einen solchen Thread, gestartet von Fantastic Fishing gibts irgendwo im Forum.
Wenn die AB Redaktion nun noch einen Sponsor, ähnlich wie im Quantum-Raubfisch-Thread für monatliche Goodies (z.B. Digitalwaagen oder so) gewinnen könnte, würde das Ding doch gut laufen. Man vergesse auch nicht, dass in der deutschen Forenlandschaft es garnicht soviel Anlaufstellen für die Friedfischangelei gibt, und wir eine doch rege Teilnahme in der Hinsicht haben.
Also warum keinen "Der-'Sponsoreintragen'-Friedfischthread"?

Nebenbei: Das für und wieder von Fangbildern wird natürlich immer wieder aufkommen. Ich sehe das in raubfischlastigen Nachbarforen das ganz gut gelöst wurde, auch im AB Eaubfischthread, und auch wir im Ükel können diesbezügliche Disskussionsbedürfnisse gut handeln. 
Ich glaube man kann dies weder abstellen noch unterdrücken. Ich glaube aber auch, das man das abtrennen sollte in einem eigenen Thread, und dafür ist dann auch die Disziplin der engagierten Diskutanten gefordert, und das rechtzeitige Verschieben (nicht löschen, jeder soll gehört werden!) Durch die Mods.


----------



## hanzz (2. September 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> z.B. Digitalwaagen


  
Ich hoffe ernsthaft, dass @Minimax mein kommender Wichtelpartner ist. Die Digitalwaage nach deinen Ansprüchen soll dann deine sein. 


Bin auch für einen Friedfisch Foto Thread
Wer mag, zeigt seine Fische. 
Wer es nicht mag, eben nicht. 
Fangbild Flaming sollte dann aber rechtzeitig durch die Mods unterdrückt werden.


----------

